# obnoxious rockler dust port question



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I just got my new Rockler router table up and running and would really like to get the shopvac hookup up to it. I got the accessory kit which includes a 2 1/2 inch dust port - cool, I have a 2 1/2 inch ridgid shop vac.

The hose just barely will not fit into the port - maybe 1/16th or less. Yes, I am taking the smaller end of the hose and trying to get it in there.

I have female-female and male-male coupler - nothing fits - anyone else have this problem?

thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI blurry

This just a temp fix ,but get your duck tape out..you can pickup one from Rockler...

If you have some hole saws you can make your own adapter 
Just one more way, stop by HD/Lowers and pickup a pipe repair pipe kit, it's just some rubber hose and two hose clamps.

======



blurry said:


> I just got my new Rockler router table up and running and would really like to get the shopvac hookup up to it. I got the accessory kit which includes a 2 1/2 inch dust port - cool, I have a 2 1/2 inch ridgid shop vac.
> 
> The hose just barely will not fit into the port - maybe 1/16th or less. Yes, I am taking the smaller end of the hose and trying to get it in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, how often has this been asked about this before? It is such a common problem; this should go out as a router tip.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well mine is the other way, that is the router end of the dust port is way to big for my shop vac so for now I just stuff the beast in there, There are adapters that I have seen I just need to get one someday. Is there any kind of coupler if both are 2 1/2? Just a thought.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

2-1/2" SHOPVAC Hose Coupler has part no: 906-86-00 (01704 in Melbourne Australia).
Cost AUD$9.90 each. I just bought 2.

Available at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-906-86-00-2-Inch-Hose-Coupling/dp/B00004RHKW


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's like every time I buy a tool, the damned dust ports don't interconnect. I even have the SAME fittings purchased at Woodcraft that aren't the same size. Duct tape helps close up some fittings, but it's a real PITA trying to get things connected.
It doesn't need to be a tip, it needs to be addressed by the tool manufacturers to get it right. We shouldn't need to duct tape everything to get things connected.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

vac adapters
Here's a link to just some of them,,

the best one is right below,you can cut off what you need and still one or two more for other tools.. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H2443

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2009/Main/181
http://grizzly.com/products/2-1-4-x-2-1-2-Hose-Adapter/G7938

=======


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

The Grizzly adapter G7938 wont work. I tried that with Rockler #34654 (same fitting). Problem is the dust port is made to take 2 1/2" hose on the O.D. The I.D. of the port is just under 2 1/4" so that a 2 1/4 shop vac fitting won't go inside. HTH.

Chuck L.


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

The 2 1/2" Shop Vac Hose Coupling won't work either. The I.D. of the coupling fits the 2 1/4" hose ends. The O.D. of the coupling would be about the same as the O.D. of the dust port.

Chuck L.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine didn't fit, either. I had an extra hose, though, and just duct-taped it to the Rockler port.


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

The problem folks are having trying to connect their 2 1/2" O.D. Dust Port to shop vac fittings is that Shop Vac calls their hoses & fittings 2 1/2". Their fittings are actually 2 1/4" O.D. Shop Vac hose is actually about 2.400" O.D. What is needed is not an adapter or coupling, but a reducer that would go from 2 1/2" dust collector hose to 2 1/4" shop vac hose fitting. In other words, 2 1/2" O.D. X 2 1/4" I.D. I don't know of anyone who makes this fitting. I have found a solution to this problem! Take one of your 2 1/2" extension wands and cut off about a 4" piece on the tapered end (male end). The small end should slip into the dust port. Plug your 2 1/4" shop vac hose into the other end. This will work. Lets hear what you think.

Chuck L.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

twilite said:


> The problem folks are having trying to connect their 2 1/2" O.D. Dust Port to shop vac fittings is that Shop Vac calls their hoses & fittings 2 1/2". Their fittings are actually 2 1/4" O.D. Shop Vac hose is actually about 2.400" O.D. What is needed is not an adapter or coupling, but a reducer that would go from 2 1/2" dust collector hose to 2 1/4" shop vac hose fitting. In other words, 2 1/2" O.D. X 2 1/4" I.D. I don't know of anyone who makes this fitting. I have found a solution to this problem! Take one of your 2 1/2" extension wands and cut off about a 4" piece on the tapered end (male end). The small end should slip into the dust port. Plug your 2 1/4" shop vac hose into the other end. This will work. Lets hear what you think.
> 
> Chuck L.


You are right. 
Another way is change the Port. I bought some 2-1/2 dust screw-on ports from Lee Valley.


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

Reuelt, what is the size of your 3rd party hose? If it is standard 2 1/2" Dust Collector hose (2 1/2" I.D.) then the hose should connect straight to the Dust Port fitting.

Chuck L.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Blury

Just pull your hole saw out and a your forstner bit out of your tool box and make your own,it's a very easy job to make your own ,, little bit of scrap 3/4" thick MDF and some glue and you have it done,,, I do it all the time..


=====


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I appreciate the problem, the only things I have that fit together are my Ridgid tools and shop-vac. This past week I went to Highland Woodworking Fine Tools and Education. See below. While there I saw several adapters such as: http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2185 or try this page as it is the listing of all their adapters http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=337 Don't know if this will help.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the good info. I ended up cutting down the round air blowing nozzle and wrapping it with electrical tape - works great! I picked up a little 2 1/2 shopvac at lowes ($19 with coupon ) and added a 1 1/4 adapter - much easier than the big shop vac and works great!

thanks to all!


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

twilite said:


> Reuelt, what is the size of your 3rd party hose? If it is standard 2 1/2" Dust Collector hose (2 1/2" I.D.) then the hose should connect straight to the Dust Port fitting.
> 
> Chuck L.


Thanks Chuck
Not to worry as I have solved the problems myself.

My problem was only because Australia has gone metric and most hosts & ducts we buy only come in metric sizes that won't exactly fit imperial size items.

ShopVAC is American made/designed and still still has imperial sizes. So I decided to order dust ports and fittings from Lee Valley to fit ShopVac 2-1/2" bulk pickup kits as I do not know where to get them locally.

Reuel


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Just pull your hole saw out and a your forstner bit out of your tool box and make your own . . .
> 
> =====


What!? No jig to make these with your router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Yep, he could use his router but it's a bit over kill for just some hose adapters 
or he could use a standard lathe and a forstner drill bit..
=====



Ralph Barker said:


> What!? No jig to make these with your router?


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

that's ridiculous Gus!


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a Sears Craftsman shopvac with the Large hose and it fits perfectly on my rockler table.


----------



## A T FEHR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the oak park table with the vac port My shop vac has a 2 inch hose . Of course the hose ends do not fit the vac connection on the table . I had some couplings left over from a central vac installation . The 2 inch coupler fits perfectly into the hose port for the table I added an elbow and pipe to bring it to the table edge. The hose end fits in to the vac pipe fairly snug.


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

Thelt beat me to it, but I too have a Craftsman vac. Luckily tthe deluxe hose kit came with a bunch of adapters and between the two purchases I'm able to hook up to nearly anything I could use a vac for. Now I gotta just remember to get an extra filter, 'cause the original is so dirty that it clogs up too easily.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

Speaking of the Rockler Router Table, the thing that I'm having problems with is the plastic trim that goes around the outside of the table. My shop is not heated or air conditioned. All the Rockler tables I have have the same problem, the plastic trim is falling off and has shrunk or the tables have gotten larger. The ends do not meet any more. They are put on with a groove & spline in the MDF. Anybody have a solution for this. I am afraid to use glue and screw up the table alltogether. I haven't talked to Rockler about this yet. If I think about it I'll take some pictures and put them up.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

Thelt said:


> Speaking of the Rockler Router Table, the thing that I'm having problems with is the plastic trim that goes around the outside of the table. My shop is not heated or air conditioned. All the Rockler tables I have have the same problem, the plastic trim is falling off and has shrunk or the tables have gotten larger. The ends do not meet any more. They are put on with a groove & spline in the MDF. Anybody have a solution for this. I am afraid to use glue and screw up the table alltogether. I haven't talked to Rockler about this yet. If I think about it I'll take some pictures and put them up.


mine had been holding up so far - let us know if you have a fix!


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

Thelt said:


> Speaking of the Rockler Router Table, the thing that I'm having problems with is the plastic trim that goes around the outside of the table. My shop is not heated or air conditioned. All the Rockler tables I have have the same problem, the plastic trim is falling off and has shrunk or the tables have gotten larger. The ends do not meet any more. They are put on with a groove & spline in the MDF. Anybody have a solution for this. I am afraid to use glue and screw up the table alltogether. I haven't talked to Rockler about this yet. If I think about it I'll take some pictures and put them up.


Here are a couple of pictures. Looking for a solution. Anybody have any suggestions? If I don't go out to the shop at least once an week and put the trim back on, It will eventually be on the floor.


----------



## Dave Fields (Nov 30, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Blury
> 
> Just pull your hole saw out and a your forstner bit out of your tool box and make your own,it's a very easy job to make your own ,, little bit of scrap 3/4" thick MDF and some glue and you have it done,,, I do it all the time..
> 
> ...


Bob,

Could you explain this process a little more? I'm new at this, and am having a hard time picturing your suggestion.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi huskerfields

Just use some 3/4" thick MDF stock,,use your drill press, drill out the center hole and use the hole saw to cut the outside ring out, it's just like making your own gates,,or a ring to adapt a router to fit a router base ..


Little bit of glue and a little bit of sanding and you made your own to fit any size of opening or hose end..

========




huskerfields said:


> Bob,
> 
> Could you explain this process a little more? I'm new at this, and am having a hard time picturing your suggestion.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Dave Fields (Nov 30, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi huskerfields
> 
> Just use some 3/4" thick MDF stock,,use your drill press, drill out the center hole and use the hole saw to cut the outside ring out, it's just like making your own gates,,or a ring to adapt a router to fit a router base ..
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! The pictures cleared things up. I'm assuming you would use a hose clamp to keep the vacuum hose on the MDF ring? Will that hold OK?

Again, thanks for the additional explanation!

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

Hose clamp not needed the norm,,,just a slip over fit, when the vac. comes on it will hold it in place the norm..clamps are a PIA most of the time..  you can use the plastic ones that have that little clip on them then you don't need any tools to remove it when you need to.. 
Some call them dryer clamps ,for the dryer hose hook up..2" to 6 hose, no sharp edges to speak about and about 1/2" to 3/4" wide,white poly.type.. but not the wire tie type..slip in and lock type..

Here' a small tip,, clamp the MDF stock to the drill press ,drill out the center hole, but don't unclamp /move the board until you use the hole saw to cut outside the ring..
or use the hole saw for the inside out as well.. the key to get them to come out just right..one ring at a time...



=====





huskerfields said:


> Thanks Bob! The pictures cleared things up. I'm assuming you would use a hose clamp to keep the vacuum hose on the MDF ring? Will that hold OK?
> 
> Again, thanks for the additional explanation!
> 
> Dave


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

I am Frank Lee/ new to the forum . I like you think the tool makers need to get together and create some common ground, instead of being so " inovative" ,( posibly protective) It is a lot like opinions " every body has one" ,. Thanks for listening,Frank


----------



## overthehill (Dec 15, 2008)

I have had the same problem with non matching hoses and adaptors from different vendors. I like the standardization suggestion but is there a body that addresses this issue (oher than this one!)
overthehill


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not see business getting together on a lot of things. The do this to keep them proprietary so you have to come back to them for accessories, it is the nature of business. 

It is up to us to come up with the inexpensive means as big companies just want us to spend more and keep coming back, that will not change. It is what business is all about.


----------



## Michealjohn (Feb 25, 2009)

What is needed is not an adapter or coupling, but a reducer that would go from 2 1/2" dust collector hose to 2 1/4" shop vac hose fitting. In other words, 2 1/2" O.D. X 2 1/4" I.D. I don't know of anyone who makes this fitting. I have found a solution to this problem! Take one of your 2 1/2" extension wands and cut off about a 4" piece on the tapered end (male end).


----------

